# Ejection History Website - 'PROJECT GET OUT AND WALK'



## Florence (Nov 19, 2010)

Came across this site. 

http://www.ejection-history.org.uk/index.htm

Thought some of you blokes might find it interesting. I did.

- David.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 19, 2010)

Cool. Needs a bit of updating though. At least two Canadian ejections this year from F-18's, one just the other day at Cold Lake.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2010)

That is interesting. First time I'd ever see the B-58 Ejection system.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 20, 2010)

I think that was meant to be one of the first ejection system fitted into a US Bomber. But then the B-58 Hustler is about the size of an overgrown fighter. Not really a bomber in the true sense of the word...


----------

